# Uber documentary on ABC Iview



## ghs2 (Nov 30, 2019)

https://iview.abc.net.au/show/four-corners/series/2019/video/NC1903H007S00


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/12/24/travis-kalanick-to-depart-uber-board-of-directors.html


----------

